# I'm going here this weekend !!!!!!



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Great American Seafood Cookoff | Celebrating 7 Years


The Louisiana Food Expo........


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure to be some good seafood there..... Enjoy.


----------

